# recording vocals on computer



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

My daughter is a singer and wants to get in to recording herself on the computer. All I could think of was the toneport but that is more guitar oriented. What would be better for her case? 
She has a budget of about $500 and that would have to include a decent recording mic.


----------



## Geek (Jun 5, 2007)

Another cool recorder with effects is Quartz Studio Free.

IMO, a USB mic is a single-purpose waste of $. Get a real one and plug it into the soundcard:
http://www.ospaudio.com/store/pc/viewCategories.asp?idCategory=34


Cheers!


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

I was thinking of something like an all in one box ala M-Audio. What ever it is it has to be something simple for her to learn. She will most likely just be using Karaoke tracks but would like to be able to mix effects on her voice. I think she will be mainly uploading to youtube. But she'd like something a bit better quality then needed for that.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Buy as much used stuff as possible. Get a Shure SM-58 mic and a small Mackie mixer (1202 vlz ); both should be readily available used. For an interface, just grab a simple (used or new) usb audio box from M-Audio. I haven't check in awhile , but they previously sold inexpensive stereo in/stereo out options (which is all you really). Don't pay for a bunch of stuff you don't need.

Remember to budget for some half-decent headphones; you don't want your vocal mic picking up the backing trackings coming out of the speakers; the Mackie mixer will be easy to configure this way.

The Shure and Mackie stuff, especially used, will retain its value and produces great results.

TG


----------

